# Ground rods



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Nigmas said:


> Inspection report was given on an apartment building with 400 amp disconnect feeding 8 gang meter cabinet array with 100 amp breakers built into meter cabinet. 1/0 Al SER leaves each breaker and feeds sub panels in each apartment. The inspector said each meter needs its own ground and that the two existing ground rods and #4 bare copper are not sufficient. also the 400 amp disconnect needs replaced and my question is it required or can the meter cabinet be fed directly from the overhead service?


I would say that both yourself and your electrical inspector are confused as to proper code methods. You need the service disconnect since you have more than 6 turns of the hand to disconnect power at the service for the building, that is why there is a service switch ahead of all the metering. Each meter does not need its own ground , but all equipment belonging to the service must be bonded together, tied to the neutral at the service and the service needs to be grounded to all grounding electrodes present at the service, including a metal water pipe in direct contact with soil for ten feet if present at the building.


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

You need the main disconnect because you have more than six meters/feeders. The minimum size wire to connect the ground rods per 250.53 is #6 so the #4 is OK.

No requirement to "ground" each meter, whatever that is. The grounding electrode system at the 400 main is all you need.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

After re reading the op it now looks to me that the ''inspector'' is probably not a real electrical inspector, but rather a ''home inspector'' from the sound of it. That would explain a lot......


----------



## Nigmas (Aug 29, 2014)

It is the problem i run into with all home inspectors, sorry i left out that title. I wasnt sure on the disconnect as i dont run into multi meter assemblies other then the occasional two on a single family house. I couldnt figure out his stance on the grounding, it was one of those "Im sure its right but now I feel compelled to make sure" Hey better to be humble and ask then cocky and sued right...


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Did you mean each meter need its own ground rod? Unfortunately, ground means so many things it means nothing.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Nigmas said:


> It is the problem i run into with all home inspectors, sorry i left out that title. I wasnt sure on the disconnect as i dont run into multi meter assemblies other then the occasional two on a single family house. I couldnt figure out his stance on the grounding, it was one of those "Im sure its right but now I feel compelled to make sure" Hey better to be humble and ask then *cocky and sued *right...


Welcome to HI hell Nigmas. 

Rule #1, _you're_ the pro , they are _not_. 

If & When it comes down to that letter from some nefarious attorney in your company mail , that's _all _the courts will focus on.

So, if you're handed a document of electrical woes , i would highly suggest you document in turn _everything_ asked and _everything_ performed by your company. 

In the case where you may have some entity less than literate, create your own document , and save it to file

Backing it up with code references is a plus, mentioning glaring code and/or life safety violations that you were not asked to address is also a good idea.

Make sure to include it in your invoice back to whatever entity asked you in and/or is paying for the job. 

Trust me in that you'll feel much better having documented the exchange down the road should you feel the leather of a litigant boot up your azz

Good Luck

~CS~


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I would say that both yourself and your electrical inspector are confused as to proper code methods. You need the service disconnect since you have more than 6 turns of the hand to disconnect power at the service for the building, that is why there is a service switch ahead of all the metering. Each meter does not need its own ground , but all equipment belonging to the service must be bonded together, tied to the neutral at the service and the service needs to be grounded to all grounding electrodes present at the service, including a metal water pipe in direct contact with soil for ten feet if present at the building.


You are right, again.:thumbsup:


----------

